# tecumseh engine repair



## dixie1 (Aug 10, 2008)

i'm looking for an engine parts list and diagram for a tecumseh model OH195EA spec 71269H it came off of a troybilt tiller (bronco).....wud like to get it operational again...i've worked on a lot of small engines before but since tecumseh went out of business i cant find the manual. any help out there

dixie


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a parts list:

http://www.partstree.com/parts/?lc=tecumseh&mn=OH195EA-71269H&dn=EOHH506OHH4565A71269H-EN

owners manual

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/images/manuals/OH195.pdf


----------



## dixie1 (Aug 10, 2008)

thanks indypower.:thumbsup:...i was on that link yesterday but could not figure out how to shift to the diagram that shows the actual engine schematic....went to your link and finally figured out how to shift to the right diagram....the engine blew a year ago and after i worked on it and said a few unmentionable words, i threw it in the back of the garage and just didn't want to deal with it at the time..later i pulled the top portion off and saw that a small keeper on the end of the valve spring had failed...the motor seemed to sieze up...but when i freed the valves, the lower end turned easily.....last week i pulled the entire engine and jerked the bottom off and found the entire lower end spotless...no scoring in the cylinder walls, no shavings in the bottom....everything intact....i'm going to get a couple of keepers for the valve springs, and a new gasket set, put it together and see what happens....thanks for the link

dixie


----------

